# Eurasian collared doves



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows the rules and regs on hunting these things. I know that on the mourning dove hunt you can harvest as many as you want and they don't count towards your daily bag limit. I have also heard that since they are an invasive species you can shoot them any time of year without a license, just like a jack rabbit. Not sure if this is true or not, so that's why I'm checking. If so I have work to do. Most of the places I see them in are a little too urban for a shotgun but I have a Crosman Quest that will shoot a .22 caliber pellet 800 fps that will put them in a world of hurt. :twisted:


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

You're right, you can shoot them all year with no limit. I've been wanting to get a pellet gun too for the same reason.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There was a guy on KSL advertising "Quality" ECD hunts a while back. LMFAO! No license, no limit, no season. Kill them all!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd really like to get out for some of them. Anybody know where they are plentiful outside city limits?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Only place I've seen them is city limits and farm ground with trees.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Lots of them in the Basin. Out of town, too.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

They are all over around central Iraq. But the NAZIs from UPS will confiscate anything like a BB gun they find in a package.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Me and my boy shot quite a few of the ECD's this year during the Sept. dove hunt. I'm a big time bird watcher, my wife calls me a bird geek. So I remember when the sightings for ECD's were justing starting to be reported down in Southern Utah. Now the're common place all the way up to the Idaho border. They make great air gun targets, but man they are a tuff bird and can take some lead. If colorcountry reads this let me know how the Crossman Quest is shooting. I've been thinking about picking on of those up and doing a few mods on it.


----------

